# Residencia - EU member rejected due to a health insurance policy with a co-pay



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

We have done research and prepared ourselves for the residencia process. We had original copies, copies of copies of copies. Seriously, our stack of paper for three of us is about 2 inches thick. But we were not prepared for this... With a gestor, my husband went to the Police Station in Barcelona to register for his residency (he has an Irish passport). The line moved quickly (they only see you if you made an appointment ahead of time). The mighty government worker turned down my husband's registration because our private health insurance with Sanitas has a copay. 

We are now waiting for our upgraded policy with no copay to go back to the Police Station. This is the same policy that we furnished at the Oficina de Extranjeros for our son's and my applications for residencia and we did not have any problem with it.

Seriously, has anyone been rejected due to this reason? Or this mighty government worker just woke up on the wrong side of the bed? He did not even care to listen and hastily "process" the paperwork to take his break. What is frustrating is that by forcing us to get a specific policy, the government (well, I hope this is just an isolated case) is forcing consumers to buy a certain product that they do not want/need. 

My brain has the tendency to "speak" Spanglish now a day and it immediate uttered "stupido!"


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I take it that you never "stapled" the forms together then.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

playamonte said:


> I take it that you never "stapled" the forms together then.


Oh, I was tempted to take a picture of the government worker at the next table. I swear to God he is the character from the "staple" youtube clip. 

In all fairness though, we had other experiences with other government workers for the padron, registration for free passes for parks/cultural events, asking for additional copies of the padron, etc. All of these government workers were very friendly and helpful. I guess there are bad apples everywhere.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

This is worrying for me as I am about to sign up to a similar policy with Sanitas, which also has a co-payment element. I need the health insurance for my residencia, but it is pointless if this type of policy will not qualify. Has anyone else had experience of this please?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> We have done research and prepared ourselves for the residencia process. We had original copies, copies of copies of copies. Seriously, our stack of paper for three of us is about 2 inches thick. But we were not prepared for this... With a gestor, my husband went to the Police Station in Barcelona to register for his residency (he has an Irish passport). The line moved quickly (they only see you if you made an appointment ahead of time). The mighty government worker turned down my husband's registration because our private health insurance with Sanitas has a copay.
> 
> We are now waiting for our upgraded policy with no copay to go back to the Police Station. This is the same policy that we furnished at the Oficina de Extranjeros for our son's and my applications for residencia and we did not have any problem with it.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I don't understand something you say here


> ....the government (well, I hope this is just an isolated case) is forcing consumers to buy a certain product that they do not want/need.


Were you told to go to Sanitas and get this policy by someone?
BTW stupid in Spanish is "estúpido" and is a much stronger insult in Spain than in the UK, or USA and should be used with caution as it could be read as an extreme insult


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Kerry UK said:


> This is worrying for me as I am about to sign up to a similar policy with Sanitas, which also has a co-payment element. I need the health insurance for my residencia, but it is pointless if this type of policy will not qualify. Has anyone else had experience of this please?


I surely hope that our case is just an isolated experience as I have not encountered it on here that people have had a similar issue. Not sure how often one can change the policy within the annual contract year. Perhaps ask the Sanitas agent you deal with if you could change or upgrade your policy; buy one with no copay to get through the residencia process and then change it back to the policy that suits your need. 

Not to confusing or giving red lag to Sanitas at this time, we did not want to ask the question about changing policy back but I intend to change it back after we all get our residencia. If they don't allow us to change it, I will be very unhappy as we just waste 500 euros a year for nothing. We are relatively healthy and there is no way our doctor visits would rack up enough savings in copay to make it even.

Maybe someone on here knows if it is possible/easy to change the policy once you bought it. 

Good luck!


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there,
> I don't understand something you say here
> Were you told to go to Sanitas and get this policy by someone?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> "Spanglish" and made-up words should not be taken seriously


Hahaha.
Try telling that to a pisse* off Spanish bureaucrat!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> *kimuyen*;
> 
> We were told that with the current policy with a copay, my husband would not be registered and we need a policy with no copay. So yes, we were told to get a different product that we do not need. As a healthy family, this is costing us 500 euros more a year. Different products are created for different needs and as a consumer, we should be able/allowed to choose one that suites our need.


So an official somewhere gave you and your gestor the wrong information?
If I were you I'd bring it back to the gestor who should have straight (and in writing) what is and isn't needed. That is his/ her job, after all.
I agree you shouldn't pay for something you don't need, (and didn't say otherwise), but now you have. If you can't track down the actual person who gave you the wrong information then the gestor is also responsible IMO.
I don't know of anyone else who has had this problem.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha.
> Try telling that to a pisse* off Spanish bureaucrat!


I am bilingual (not Spanish) and I am against swearing. So when I am mad, instead of using a curse word that is offensive that everyone understands, I made up words combining English and my other language to express my frustration/anger in way that only I can understand. The trick is not to say it out loud as people don't understand it and they would think I'm nuts.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So an official somewhere gave you and your gestor the wrong information?
> If I were you I'd bring it back to the gestor who should have straight (and in writing) what is and isn't needed. That is his/ her job, after all.
> I agree you shouldn't pay for something you don't need, (and didn't say otherwise), but now you have. If you can't track down the actual person who gave you the wrong information then the gestor is also responsible IMO.
> I don't know of anyone else who has had this problem.


The gestor was with us and I don't think she encountered this before either. Again, I do hope that this is an isolated case as it made no sense. I am aware that things vary a great deal from office to office and from person to person but this is the first. 

I also took note that the padron and residency are not interdependent but when we went through the process for our son and me, they asked for the padron, which we did have and bring. Strange.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Doesnt sound right.

I have co payments on my policy and i had no problems.
Maybe they took other things into consideration like monthly income levels or bank account ballance?


----------

